# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Verified Business Manager, Real accounts(No bot) People spending 5k/Day

## RykerWood

An old Facebook account with Business Manager
Verified business
Unlimited daily spending
Native private proxy, special bandwidth added for Facebook access so fastest experience (Proxy renewable each month)
replacement guaranteed

Real accounts collected from its user
Accounts are locked proof, so save time
After one payment you will unlock more 4 ads account creation limit
You can have 2nd BM
Private proxy, fastest fb bandwidth
Access facebook account from all over the world
No warm-up need for white hat/ policy comply ads
Longer life of BM if you run white hat ads (More then a year)
Blackhat ads also showed better life span and spending capacity from other suppliers of BM
Cloaking makes the Blackhat ads art, with Cloaker people using my BM for affiliate and CPA Offers, grey hat and blackhat ads
If you are tired of getting banned and buying accounts its time to try our service
We don't want to sell in bulks, cause always our supply of accounts are limited, its another reason why we are charging high, Its for them who want to run ads without wasting time on ads disabled problem and want to run ads continuously
Our support always here to help you.


Conditions of replacement for white hat ads: Replace available anytime till 5k spend for any problem, no replacement for policy violations.

I am selling Business Managers for more than 5 years and trying to provide the best service in the market.
We also offer:
-Annonymous payment method
-Payment method for Facebook including PayPal account
-Payoneer accounts



What payment method do we accept for Payment

Neteller
Perfect money
Web Money
Payoneer
Crypto
BTC

For more info

Contact with me:

(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

----------


## RykerWood

Up on bumping

----------


## RykerWood

New accounts available

(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

----------


## RykerWood

Still available

(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

----------

